# Tren Patagonico



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Tren Patagonico​


Thanks for the video, very interesting.  Patagonia has long been on my bucket list, this bumps it up a notch or two, and I will be sure to ride the Tren!


----------



## Been There (Nov 16, 2022)

Never been there, but I have spent time in South America. While in Buenos Aires for 9 days, my hotel room was ransacked for 4 of those days. The 5th day, I faked everyone out by having them think I had left with the help of my buddy, but I was inside the room when the maid and the manager came into my room while I hid in the closet. After I came out of the closet, all hell broke loose.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


>


Thanks @Furryanimal . I've only been vaguely familiar with Patagonia, so this is fascinating to me. It's beautiful, charming and at times, barren. I need to know more about this place!


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks @Furryanimal . I've only been vaguely familiar with Patagonia, so this is fascinating to me. It's beautiful, charming and at times, barren. I need to know more about this place!


There are Welsh speakers in Patagonia.....really.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)

Terrific video.  Enjoyed every minute of it.  Thanks.


----------

